# Where to get BSNL Internet Connect Card in Pune?



## eminemence (Sep 9, 2008)

Hi All,
Where do I get the BSNL Internet Connect Card in Pune?
Also if some one has used it please do share your experiences.
Thanks in advance.
--eminemence.

Finally got some info.
The official site seems to confirm the presence of it in pune:
*maharashtra.bsnl.co.in/ssa/pune/default.asp?page=default
.
--eminemence.


----------



## din (Sep 9, 2008)

Contact the nearest BSNL tel exchange / Commercial Office / DGM in your area. They will sure help.


----------

